# Pension payment



## Phil S (5 mo ago)

Hi, I will begin to receive my teacher’s pension in a couple of months and was wondering if it’s best to have it paid to a British bank account then transfer to my account in Switzerland where I live, or, have it paid direct to my Swiss account? This is an ordinary account and not some private bank, I’m a teacher!


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Use whichever method offers a consistently better exchange rate.


----------

